# Full suspension... super clyde aka fat ass... any hope?



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

I currently ride a 2001 Trek STP200 and do so with ease. The additional spring provided by the carbon chain stay allows me to run a low enough pressure in the RS SID rear shock to actually get some use out of the soft tail.

I was slightly smaller (~50ish #s lighter actually) back in 2001 when I bought the bike. Currently, I am sitting at 310 (down 15 since I started my part-time job, mowing, started back up). I am hoping to have enough $$$ from that job at year's end to buy a new bike. I have currently limited myself to hard tails due to my weight. I would LOVE to lose enough to be below mfg's maximum weight limits but can't count on that as the year grinds on.

Easy question. Is there any hope for someone 280-300 to ride a FS bike and REALLY get the benefit out of the rear end? I have read some say that it requires too much air pressure in air shocks and the ramp up is harsh and others say that I would need a coil-over. I was interested in something mainstream (like a Rumblefish) since my LBS carriers Trek, Scott, Cannondale that would fall within reasonable price ranges ($3000 is my limit). I have seen some HTs that interest me (Niner MCR, Scott Scale 29 Pro, etc) so I wouldn't be too unhappy... just looking for input from others my size about this question.

Summary: I am a fat ass, 310 pound guy (6'4") that is getting back into biking after 10 years off. Currently riding a carbon soft tail hoping to upgrade later this year. Should I rule out full suspension because of my weight?

I am sure this has been asked, but I am not having much luck finding many posts about "super clydes" riding them... I can't compare myself to a 220 (even a 250) pound guy...


----------



## h_daddy (Mar 7, 2010)

My man, I've been in the super clyde, fatty boomboladdy, bloaty butt weight class. As heavy as 340 at 6'3".
I started riding my bike again when I got down around 275. At the time my ride was a K2 Razorback SL. It was a XC race bike with very high-end parts (albeit cheesy NOLEEN suspension). I had to run high pressure in the shock but I did enjoy the advantages of full suspension even at that weight. However, I broke the chainstay after a few months on some roller coaster single-track (no jumps or drops). Several months later I cracked the frame at the seat tube on the same single-track. So yes, big guys can enjoy full suspension, just make sure that your weight doesn't void the warranty. furthermore, there are worse things than putting a coil-over shock on a trail bike. You could also look into getting your shock professionally tuned for your weight.
Keep riding your soft-tail, mowing lawns, and eat more veggies and see how things are looking when you are ready to buy.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

My goal for the year is -40 pounds putting me under the warranty issues, but if I am going to drop a chunk of change on a good FS, I just want to be sure I am going to get the use out of it. A cheap FS buys a nice HT afterall.


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

A $3k budget should buy you a nice FS bike. I purchased a spec.Stumpjumper SFR 29er expert (with brain) for a bit less than that 1.5 yrs. ago. I weighed ~310lbs or so at the time. My LBS was great and would stand behind the warranty. I set the rear shock a bit higher than the "limit and my rear sag was a bit higher than the desired setting. However, I wasn't in any shape to push the limits on drops or anything that would really compress the crap out of the suspension so it turned out fine. Also, the slow compression on my front shock was a bit soft. However, I severely changed my dietary habits and worked on getting exercise as part of my life and now I'm ~207 and my bike is perfect for me...


----------



## spec d (Apr 21, 2011)

Well, I'm in the club too. I've been riding a 2011 Spec Enduro for about 6 weeks now.

When I started I was 6'6" & 280. I weighed in yesterday at 294!! I also lift weights and have a fair amount of muscle. I've lost 4 inches or so around my waist since I started, my clothes are looser, but my legs are getting much more muscular... 

I thought i'd be headed the other way on the scale but I guess everyone is different.

I am running the FOX RP23 shock at 300 PSI and it hasn't given me any grief so far. I have ridden many miles (4-6 days per week depending on the weather we've been having here in Oregon). I'm not afraid to jump either. My LBS keeps telling me the shock is under warranty for the next 11 mos.

I came from a hardtail as well, and I LOVE the FS bike.


----------



## Afflikt3d (Jan 14, 2011)

This is some great info. I'm currently in the same boat as you guys. I am 286 right now, and looking to upgrade from current rig, but I wasn't sure if FS would make sense for a guy my size.

I am looking at a few bikes. All Specialized, The Stumpy FSR Elite, The Enduro Comp, or the Big Hit III. Three different bikes for three different riding styles, but I'm mostly concerned with having the strongest most durable bike that will handle anything I throw at it.

Currently riding a Diamondback 29er, and I keep breaking little things on it. Exploded the chain, bent two rims, and the frame may be slightly out of whack. Apparently it wasnt designed with a 300lb rider going off 2-3 drops ... didnt seem like that much at the time lol.


----------



## spec d (Apr 21, 2011)

I went with the Enduro Expert because it looked like the strongest frame, I like the color scheme, and I was able to get it for a very good price. 

The XL Enduro frame size felt better to me than the XXL Stumpy too, but I like to be more upright than forward in my riding position.

I did swap the LBS the stock rims for some Mavic 729s after seeing the stock wheels flex (the manual rates them for 250LBS MAX), but other than that my Enduro is stock and it has proven to be reliable. 

I am swapping the stem & bars from the 730mm to 780mm wide bars and from the 90mm to a 60-70mm stem this weekend.

My normal lunchtime ride is about 8 miles and it has a very steep hill that I climb. I haven't had a component issue yet.

Offroad the bike just flys. I can ride soooo much faster and more comfortably now.


----------



## Afflikt3d (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks for the great info Spec! The Expert is a bit out of my price range, I'd like to stay under 3k if possible. I am hoping to head to a bike shop near here that happens to have all three in stock sometime this week to test ride and see which feels best.

Regarding the rims, I figured I would have to upgade those almost immediately since I tend to ride pretty hard for my size (I used to do street bmx many years and a lot of weight ago). I didnt know the Spesh rims were actually rated to 250. Is there a rating on Mavics? I realize nothing is indestructible, but I would like rims that last at least a few months lol.


----------



## gfs69 (Aug 16, 2007)

dadtorbn said:


> A $3k budget should buy you a nice FS bike. I purchased a spec.Stumpjumper SFR 29er expert (with brain) for a bit less than that 1.5 yrs. ago. I weighed ~310lbs or so at the time. My LBS was great and would stand behind the warranty. I set the rear shock a bit higher than the "limit and my rear sag was a bit higher than the desired setting. However, I wasn't in any shape to push the limits on drops or anything that would really compress the crap out of the suspension so it turned out fine. Also, the slow compression on my front shock was a bit soft. However, I severely changed my dietary habits and worked on getting exercise as part of my life and now I'm ~207 and my bike is perfect for me...


310 to 207?? NICE job man! :thumbsup:


----------



## kindwon (Mar 6, 2011)

I can't see the company coming to your house to weigh you. I know you may have to deal with the lbs for the warranty. Have you looked in to the motobecane full suspension 29ers for 2099$ xo or xtr. Wheels are too light weight but you'd need to upgrade anything that came stock. I know the brand has a back stigma but worth a shot a that price and that is mail order so no one can say you aren't 210lbs. It is an aluminium frame so I don't know your preference. Maybe a titanium hard tail 29er for the same price.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

My LBS already told me "it doesn't have a weight limit" on the bike I have been eyeing... I will have to head back up there and talk to them some more since Trek CLEARLY states there is. There may be hope for the Rumblefish after all.  If the LBS will support me with the bike, I will HAPPILY buy one.


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

gfs69 said:


> 310 to 207?? NICE job man! :thumbsup:


Thx! ~2k road mile and plenty of mtn miles miles all with lots of climbing and countless spin classes to get the cardio (along with some swimming and running). Additionally, completely new dietary habits.and a new way of looking at food. I'm a new man! Riding mountain or road is soo much more fun!

Bottom line... Anyone can do it... One step at a time! It a never ending journey not a quick fix!


----------



## spec d (Apr 21, 2011)

dadtorbn, 

Your story is awesome and inspiring. Congrats!

Afflikt3d:

Yep, when I was taking delivery of my Enduro I was looking at the Roval info and they have a 250lb weight restriction listed right on the paperwork.

The frame and the rest of the bike doesn't have anything like that stated, and it seems very solid.

With your $3K budget, you're within 20% or so of what you should be able to find an expert for. I REALLY like the FOX Float 36 on the expert. Most smaller people complain that it's too harsh, but for us "bigger" people, it really works well. I've not even used all the travel on the Fork yet!

The RP23 shock, on the other hand, works well but I use all of it all the time.

The Mavic 729s were at the recommendation of the senior bike mechanic & downhill racer at my LBS. He has been running them on his bike without issue for a long time. While he's not my size, he is a "hucker", so I figured they would be OK. So far, no issues.

Hope this helps.


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

Afflikt3d said:


> Thanks for the great info Spec! The Expert is a bit out of my price range, I'd like to stay under 3k if possible. I am hoping to head to a bike shop near here that happens to have all three in stock sometime this week to test ride and see which feels best.
> 
> Regarding the rims, I figured I would have to upgade those almost immediately since I tend to ride pretty hard for my size (I used to do street bmx many years and a lot of weight ago). I didnt know the Spesh rims were actually rated to 250. Is there a rating on Mavics? I realize nothing is indestructible, but I would like rims that last at least a few months lol.


I hadn't looked at pricing since I purchased mine... Clearly they've gone up a bit!

I haven't had problems with my rims staying true at all. However, I'm not jumping nor "hucking". My rear hub had some problems which seem to be fixed after they replaced the pawls.


----------



## lwg (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm right at 300# and ride a 2010 Rumblefish I. I'm now shopping for a different rear shock option as I can bottom the stock one out really easily without catching any real air. Considering going to a coilover until I can get my weight down under about 260#. Unfortunately nobody can/will tune the Rox Rear Shock with DCRV so I don't have many options at this point.


----------



## Sylar (Jul 10, 2011)

Great info here!


----------



## bgdaddy55 (Jul 15, 2011)

New to this forum. I can't believe how much you all spend on bikes. $3000? WOW!


----------



## Iluv2adjust (Jun 19, 2006)

bgdaddy55 said:


> New to this forum. I can't believe how much you all spend on bikes. $3000? WOW!


That was my take on things too when I joined this board.."Man, you guys are nuts!"

But then I started riding more and breaking cheap stuff and spending more money on parts and labor, I started rethinking priorities. Sold old stuff I wasn't using, sold a guitar and funded a bombproof bike. Yeah $3000 sounds like alot, but when you put things in perspective, you get what you pay for and the enjoyment factor goes way up.


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

Iluv2adjust said:


> That was my take on things too when I joined this board.."Man, you guys are nuts!"
> 
> But then I started riding more and breaking cheap stuff and spending more money on parts and labor, I started rethinking priorities. Sold old stuff I wasn't using, sold a guitar and funded a bombproof bike.* Yeah $3000 sounds like alot, but when you put things in perspective, you get what you pay for and the enjoyment factor goes way up.*


+1 X2

Spent that on my rode bike also! It helped motivate me to drop from my 6'5" body from over 300lbs to 203lbs. I'm now holding ~210. *That alone is priceless.* It was the BEST investment I have EVER made!!!


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Iluv2adjust said:


> That was my take on things too when I joined this board.."Man, you guys are nuts!"
> 
> But then I started riding more and breaking cheap stuff and spending more money on parts and labor, I started rethinking priorities. Sold old stuff I wasn't using, sold a guitar and funded a bombproof bike. Yeah $3000 sounds like alot, but when you put things in perspective, you get what you pay for and the enjoyment factor goes way up.


Yep. 
You actually spend less in the long run, especially if you pay others for labor on repairs. 
I wish I had $3,000 to spend on a bike right now, I could build myself one hell of a ride instead of buying one from a mass producer.

At the OPs weight, I'd be looking at a free-riding hardtail. 
If suspension is insisted upon, then go with a low leverage-ratio suspension. 
Something with a 2.5 - 1 or less ratio. 
Maybe look for a build with 36mm fork stanchions. 
I'd also be looking for a 20mm thruough axle and 12mm rear design.


----------



## archman99 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Frame ?*

If any of you guys had to replace your frame today (cracked) what would you buy?. I am too in the super class and need a frame.


----------



## 14Stone (Jun 23, 2010)

You can get some nice frames from 500-900 range.

Check out some of Niner's frames for that. The EMD / MCR are some clyde friendly frames. The Air 9 is scandium and some people are afraid of it which I guess is warranted but I've been racing on scandium Kona Big Unit now for a good portion of a year and have found it to be incredibly stiff and trustworthy. I love it for mashy climbs, I get zero brake sing, and really feel like everything I put to the pedal goes to the ground.

If you want my opinion. Take $1000 of that. Grab yourself a Speshie 29er HT. Go mid range components on it like X.7, SLX, etc. And ride the ever living crap out of it till you're at a weight you're satisfied with. This may take almost up to a year or more. 

During this time, put away a couple hundred bucks every time you hit a goal. For me, every 10lbs I put away money.

By the time you hit your weight, you'll have more then 3000 saved up, and you can get yourself an incredible bike that you REALLY know you want.

Again for me, once I dropped a bunch of weight, I went with a singlespeed, and have been ecstatic to ride it every day.

Not to mention this will encourage you to keep up with your bike lust... a byproduct of bike lust is inspiration to keep dropping the weight if you use that plan knowing you'll buy what you really want when the time comes.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

So as it is, I started riding my light weight carbon XC bike two weeks ago... 3 days last week (8-11 miles a day on a walking trail)... I will be at 4 days this week. That is 4 days of riding with only 2 days of rest... Fridays are part-time job day... that means mowing 6 yards in the morning before going to my office job... it has been over 100 every day for the last 24 here too... so the riding is done early in the morning which makes me feel great for the job all day. 

I see it like this.... I have a nice bike.... a LBS that will stand behind me. I will ride this bike and be happy for now. I do nothing crazy and do only light off road while getting back into the swing of things.... if I crack my frame, so be it... hopefully they will stand behind their lifetime warranty... if not, I will cross that bridge then... I may look to a Niner MCR or EMD then.... but not until.

One thing is sure... I REALLY want a FS trail bike (I really like the way the Rumblefish looks on paper).... I know I need to lose some weight to get a bike like that.... so here we go. 

I was conservative in my first post... delusional even. I was at 325 then and now in the last 3 weeks with food modifying and riding, I am down to 317. I have determined that I would LOVE to be down to 260. I won't be small, but at that point, I should be able to really enjoy off road again... and then hopefully weight loss will just be a way of life with the riding. I likely won't leave the Clyde forum/size, but I can be a smaller clyde for sure!


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

Knight511 said:


> So as it is, I started riding my light weight carbon XC bike two weeks ago... 3 days last week (8-11 miles a day on a walking trail)... I will be at 4 days this week. That is 4 days of riding with only 2 days of rest... Fridays are part-time job day... that means mowing 6 yards in the morning before going to my office job... it has been over 100 every day for the last 24 here too... so the riding is done early in the morning which makes me feel great for the job all day.
> 
> I see it like this.... I have a nice bike.... a LBS that will stand behind me. I will ride this bike and be happy for now. I do nothing crazy and do only light off road while getting back into the swing of things.... if I crack my frame, so be it... hopefully they will stand behind their lifetime warranty... if not, I will cross that bridge then... I may look to a Niner MCR or EMD then.... but not until.
> 
> ...


Stick with diet and exercise and you'll get there!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2009)

I am up in that range, and after sending my shock to Push it feels great. No more bouncing like a '72 Caddi with bad shocks.


----------

